# Can't watch DVD's with LG 16x DVD/RW 52X24X52



## tooty816 (May 11, 2004)

Hi,

I just got this new dvd/rw from LG. I can't watch DVD's with Windows media player. I don't want to download any secondary software like powerDVD. Do I have to install any patches or drviers for Media player to work? I have seen LG DVD/RW with 48X24X48 that works. Mine is newer; shouldn't it work?

thanks


----------



## [tab] (May 11, 2004)

I don't think Windows Media Player can play DVDs without other software being installed.


----------



## tooty816 (May 12, 2004)

*Windows Media Player and DVDs*

Hi,

What kind of software do I need? I have seen it done on my friend's computer, like I said. He has almost the exact same LG DVD player as I do. He's also running WinXP with the newest Media Player released.

Thanks


----------



## [tab] (May 12, 2004)

I have no idea, I don't use MS Windows to watch DVDs, maybe you could ask your friend how he set his up?


----------



## Death_Shadow (May 18, 2004)

tooty816 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> What kind of software do I need? I have seen it done on my friend's computer, like I said. He has almost the exact same LG DVD player as I do. He's also running WinXP with the newest Media Player released.
> 
> Thanks


 You'll have to update your drivers i think, see the thread i replied to somwhere else, not entirely sure where....sorry that probs doesn't help, but yeh, otherwise u need different software. Personally i recomend PowerDVD!


----------



## Praetor (Jul 10, 2004)

> I don't think Windows Media Player can play DVDs without other software being installed.


Absolutely correct, you will need a functional MPEG2 codec installed (i.e., any software DVD player program). Even then, WMP is not the ideal choice for DVD playback as it simply was not designed for that role. Maybe they'll fix that with WMP10


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 20, 2004)

The basic versions of either PowerDVD or WinDVD can be had on ebay for under $10 and will supply thye needed codec


----------



## Praetor (Jul 20, 2004)

Seems like a free DVD player ... not sure how good/reliable it is though: http://www.cliprex.com/free_dvd_vid.../catid,7/order,dmdate_published/ascdesc,DESC/


----------



## CooLPistoL (Jul 30, 2004)

Im using WinDVD, its great. Got it for free when i bought my first dvd rom.


----------

